# What a tip...



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Picked up a lady Tuesday night took her to a restaurant, she tipped me $5 cash and $5 in the app. Picked her up later that night and and when the trip ended she dug around her purse and was upset she had no more cash for a tip. She than said I have a bunch of change in her change wallet, I told her don't worry about it were good. She proceeds to dump the change in my cup holder and exits. She left a $10 tip in the app.

This morning on my way to my regular job I decided I better pull that change out of the cup holder. What do I find $7.63 in coins and a nice 18k gold ring. Damn what a tip.

Don't worry, I have already reported to Lyft that the PAX left something in my car. If I remember correctly she was flying home today as she asked me if I could be available to take her to the airport at 6:45 this morning.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Picked up a lady Tuesday night took her to a restaurant, she tipped me $5 cash and $5 in the app. Picked her up later that night and and when the trip ended she dug around her purse and was upset she had no more cash for a tip. She than said I have a bunch of change in her change wallet, I told her don't worry about it were good. She proceeds to dump the change in my cup holder and exits. She left a $10 tip in the app.
> 
> This morning on my way to my regular job I decided I better pull that change out of the cup holder. What do I find $7.63 in coins and a nice 18k gold ring. Damn what a tip.
> 
> Don't worry, I have already reported to Lyft that the PAX left something in my car. If I remember correctly she was flying home today as she asked me if I could be available to take her to the airport at 6:45 this morning.


Maybe she wants to do the dirty with ya.

I had a pax that purposely left an earring on my front seat hoping she would get another meet. I quickly ran her down and returned it.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I still have not heard from PAX.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

If you like it you gotta put a ring on it. Maybe she liked the Keys so much she was trying to move in?


----------



## Antman69 (Nov 13, 2018)

Pawn shop would u a buck 3 fifty


----------

